# How do you make fried rice like the chinese rest.??



## lovefood (Oct 20, 2005)

Iwould like to know how to make fried rice like the chinese resturants do, mine always tunrs out sticky, what rice should I use?  Procedure?  Rice cooker?  Really would like to make some for my family...
Thanks


----------



## lovefood (Oct 20, 2005)

Could you use brown long grain rice????


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 20, 2005)

My fried rice is a bit unconventional but I have a very high reputation for making some kick-a$$ fried rice...(not meaning to toot my own horns...)

For the selection of rice, anything that are not overly sticky seem to work better. I use Basmati or plain old parboiled rice.
Steam the rice, plain, set it aside and *let it cool completely*. 

Make scrambled egg, something like one for each two portions. I usually do a plain scrambled without anything (not even oil) on a non stick skillet.

In a large skillet or wok, sautè finely chopped vegetables of your choice and minced garlic with sufficient amount of olive oil, I like mine with bell peppers, green onion, onion and some lightly pre-cooked carrots. You can also use frozen peas, corns and string beans broken in smaller pieces etc. but try to avoid vegs from tin, as they contain too much liquid and tend to make the result kind of soggy. Also you can add some bacon in smaller pieces (if they are too fatty precook and drain) or leftover roasted chicken or pork pieces. Season with freshly ground black pepper and salt.

When they are well sautèed throw in the rice and scrambled egg previously prepared. Vigorously stir the whole thing as you cook. If needed add a little more s&p to your liking. Cook until everything is heated through and the rice is well coated with flavour.

A few options... prawns are also nice substitute to bacon/chicken/pork...you can sautè with the vegs, or if you use the frozen precooked, prepare them according to the direction and add them with rice and egg.

I do not use soy sauce because personally I don't care for its flavour. But you can use it, if you prefer, in place of salt, but try not to "drench" the rice with it. Also a dash of sesame oil will give a very pleasant flavour... add it just before you finish cooking.

Buon Appetito


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 20, 2005)

I make fried rice with day-old, cooked rice, otherwise it gets too sticky.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is a recipe from Ming Tsai that looks good.


It is recommended to use day-old rice so that the drier rice can soak up the flavors.
 

Canola oil 
3 eggs 
2 tablespoons minced garlic 
2 tablespoons minced ginger 
1 bunch chopped scallions, green and white separated 
1 lapchang, diced (Chinese sausage), can substitute with 4 strips of cooked bacon 
8 cups cooked, day-old long grain rice 
3 tablespoons thin soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon white pepper 
Salt to taste 

 

In a wok, add 2 tablespoons of oil and quickly soft-scramble the eggs. Remove the eggs. In the same wok, coat with oil and stir-fry garlic and ginger. Add white scallions and lapchang. Add rice and mix thoroughly. Add soy sauce, white pepper and scrambled eggs. Check for seasoning. Serve immediately.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 20, 2005)

I am with urmaniac on how I cook mine as well.  The only difference is that I use pulled chicken breasts that are simmered in some water with garlic and ginger (and not the roasted kind).  I also finish my rice with some scallions that I chop finely and stir it just before serving. 

I personally like to add a touch of soy sauce and hint of rice wine vinegar to my rice (keeps the rice from getting mushy).  Also like to add some sambal (hot chilli paste)to the rice for some extra flavor.  

I also sometimes add bean sprouts to my rice to make it extra crunchy and yummy.  Ofcourse you add this at the tail end with the scallions and serve the rice immediately. 

I normally make this rice with some soup made of corn and coconut (I strain it to make it smooth).  A bowl of soup and this rice is all you need.


----------



## lovefood (Oct 20, 2005)

I need to know if brown rice will work as wel?????


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Oct 20, 2005)

You know, I use white basmati rice because it is not sticky, and just got a load of brown basmati rice in. Now I have never used brown rice in fried rice before, but it seems to me that it will work just the same. I don't think brown rice is as sticky as the white, due to the husk on the rice, and I think it may taste good in fried rice because brown rice has a nutty flavor, as they say. But I would take their advise and either cook the rice the day before, or cool it completely, because I've made that mistake, and my rice was mushy and I wasn't able to distribute the flavors due to that.

B.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 20, 2005)

Sure you can substitute brown rice for white rice! You just have to treat it the same as you would for white rice ... cook ahead, cool, etc.


----------



## Dina (Oct 20, 2005)

Start with 3 cups cooked white rice and a hot wok with sesame oil:
Add 1/2 cup chopped onions
teaspoon fresh grated ginger
2 to 3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 scrampled egg
1/2 cup thawed peas
Optional - add any other veggies you like (finely chopped)

Toss it all for about 10 minutes. Add more sesame oil as needed. Serve hot. It's that simple and delicious!


----------



## htc (Oct 20, 2005)

After you completely cool it, make sure to toss it in the frdige overnight (uncovered). If you can "fluff" it before you go to bed, after it's been in a couple hours, that'd be great too.


----------



## SquishSquash (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone... I'm new here  

Is anyone ever try Indonesian Fried Rice?

I have an authentic home recipe


----------



## jennyema (Oct 20, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> After you completely cool it, make sure to toss it in the frdige overnight (uncovered). If you can "fluff" it before you go to bed, after it's been in a couple hours, that'd be great too.


 

*YES.* Rice often carries the bacillus bacteria which can be very nasty! Fried rice is a leading cause of B. cereus emetic-type food poisoning in the United States. Unfortunately, I learned the very hard way 

Make sure you keep it cooked rice in the fridge and refrigerate any leftover freid rice promptly.

Also, for a more authentic taste use asian peanut or peanut/canola blend to stir fry in.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wash the rice before you cook it to remove all the starch dust. Really important!!

Rinse the rice under cold water after initial cooking to remove more starch & stop the cooking process. Spread rice out on a tray as thinnly as possible to cool and mature.

I generally 2/3 - 3/4 boil the rice.

The wok MUST be really hot & kept that way. Look for breath of the wok before adding ingredients. You must work hard & fast.

For best tasting result use peanut oil - hi temp resistant.

Don't toss the rice (flip the wok), use a spatula or wok tool to turn the rice over constantly whilst cooking. When you get a coating on the hot surface of your wok the rice is cooked.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

SquishSquash said:
			
		

> Hi everyone... I'm new here
> 
> Is anyone ever try Indonesian Fried Rice?
> 
> I have an authentic home recipe


 
Ciao SquishSquash, welcome to DC!!  Yes, that is Nasi Goreng you are talking about... one of the great loves for many Dutch people and I had it several times while I was in Holland... they were pretty good, better than the noodle version Bami Goreng....  Can you share your recipe with us??


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 21, 2005)

I learned my method from watching Iron chef (japan) and poverty (eating nothing but rice for a few months). 

Put a little less water than usual in the rice cooker or stop it when it's "almost" done. That way you get firm, solid rice. Let the steam pour out with the lid open for a while, In other words dont leat the rice "keep warm" as the option on the rice cooker says. 

You still do want this rice to be extremely hot... get some oil heating in a wok and toss a couple of grains of rice in there. If they start to pop and crack it's stime to dump in the whole thing. At this point crack an egg into it and start sauteeing the rice quickly while stirring with a pair of chopsticks (it dosent mash the rice together like a spoon does). Keep up the speed on this because if you do it right each individual grain of rice will have a good texture and no two grains will be stuck to eac other. You know you did it right if your sauteeing it and it goes around fluidly instead of in clumps. 

Then if you want some color in it add soysauce... personaly I recomend Pearl River dark mushroom soysauce in a moderate amount. 

From there you choose whatever you want, personally I like bean sprouts, chinese sausage, smoked pork shoulder, brocoli or usually all of the above.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2005)

*Cast iron skillet*

I am attempting to make these recipes.  What if you don't have a wok?  Will the cast iron skillet do?  I have seen this prepared on some kind of grill in Chinese restaurants.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 27, 2005)

SquishSquash, I have a recipe from my late FIL for Nasi Goreng and Bami Goreng. He grew up on the island of Sumatra and then moved to the Netherlands after WWII.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 27, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I am attempting to make these recipes.  What if you don't have a wok?  Will the cast iron skillet do?  I have seen this prepared on some kind of grill in Chinese restaurants.  Thanks for your help.



Should be no problem ITK as long as your skillet is properly seasoned and kept very hot.

Keep the rice moving at all times. Prior preparation is essential so everything goes in on queue.

Clean, dry & fluffed rice = good fried rice.

Don't over fill your skillet because the excess will cool the cooking surface.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 27, 2005)

I use my cast iron skillets for this more than I use my woks. Brooksy is right about not overfilling.


----------



## mish (Oct 27, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I normally make this rice with some soup made of corn and coconut (I strain it to make it smooth). A bowl of soup and this rice is all you need.


 
Ooo, I would luv your recipe for the corn and coconut soup, Yakuta.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 28, 2005)

*Cast Iron*

Thanks for your response.  It turned out great just as you said.  Not overload.  I am anxious to try again cause it just tasted too good and wasn't time consuming.  Really wasn't a heavy meal that kind I like.  thanks to all of you for encouragement.  Love you all.


----------

